# Snowboard Cross Training



## deafflier0011 (Aug 30, 2011)

Does anyone know where I could look to begin a training program for the snowboard cross? Year-round or not. I am talking to officials for the Deaf Olympics and I told them I would start training right away and start competing next winter (Stupid summer!) so I can get solid qualifying times to allow me to try out for the USA Deaf Snowboard team. Any links to sites or recommendations would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

deafflier0011 said:


> Does anyone know where I could look to begin a training program for the snowboard cross? Year-round or not. I am talking to officials for the Deaf Olympics and I told them I would start training right away and start competing next winter (Stupid summer!) so I can get solid qualifying times to allow me to try out for the USA Deaf Snowboard team. Any links to sites or recommendations would be much appreciated. Thanks!



Short of moving south of the equator or moving to a destination that has a facility that you can train in year round... maybe start a moderate strengthening & conditioning regimen and pick up skateboarding? I don't know if mountain boards or those carving boards are similar enough if you're doing park tricks.... it would probably help for snowboard-cross, though.

Then there is sandboarding... which seems more trouble than its worth (though I have never tried it myself).

Its not the same, but its the best you'll be able to manage without snow around.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Dry slopes, but if you fall you won't be doing a whole lot of anything for a while. Fucking burns and hurts.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

deafflier0011 said:


> Does anyone know where I could look to begin a training program for the snowboard cross? Year-round or not. I am talking to officials for the Deaf Olympics and I told them I would start training right away and start competing next winter (Stupid summer!) so I can get solid qualifying times to allow me to try out for the USA Deaf Snowboard team. Any links to sites or recommendations would be much appreciated. Thanks!


Move out to the hills that have snow almost year round; camp, hike and ride. Hiking for your turns all summer will get you in condition and dodging all matter of things like rocks, trees and whistling pigs might help.


----------



## deafflier0011 (Aug 30, 2011)

You guys have given me a few ideas I'll definitely try out. Snowolf, thanks a ton, those sites will definitely help out, and I'm excited to look through them.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry but first thing I thought of when I read the title was this


----------

